# Gas vs bio Co2



## splatteredbrainz (8 Jun 2017)

Considering ecological impact, cost analysis, applications etc

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (8 Jun 2017)

Read the stories of yeast powered CO2 exploding, being unreliable, gassing fish, permanent maintenance needed, yeast getting into tank and killing everything and you will soon see why a £10 2Kg fire extinguisher is the reliable maintenance free option.


----------



## splatteredbrainz (8 Jun 2017)

It's that simple, isn't it? How many aquariums can run off of one cylinder? 


Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (8 Jun 2017)

If you're not planning fish, go for it.. Search Greenfinger2 journals, he started this hobby with bio Co2..  And he proved everybody wrong and created the most beatifull planted algae free scapes. Tho no fish, the risk of failure conserning fish is to great. But other horror stories all comes down to your own input and how much time and care you like to spend on it. Bio co2 is not a laid back nor easy going option..  But if you like experimenting and willing to sit on top of it during the day and don't like the smell of old socks in the cabinet.

You can put as much tanks as you like on a large enough pressurized co2 bottle with regulator.. But you would need to rig a splitter with a needlevalve per tank...


----------



## micheljq (8 Jun 2017)

For pressurized first check where you can have refills and how much it costs, how much time the cylinder will last before refill.  There are regulators which allow you to run more than one tank on one cylinder, however they cost more $$.  You can gas fishes with both yeast and pressurized, it is a matter of being cautious.

Michel.


----------



## splatteredbrainz (8 Jun 2017)

I'm gonna if I can buy gas locally and take it from there. There's a paintball place near me that might fill tanks. I know I cant do bio on my big tank anyway so I might as well chain all the aquariums together, no? Also I'm a little unclear on fertilizer. I've been placing frozen fert cubes in the substrate with minimal results

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (8 Jun 2017)

splatteredbrainz said:


> There's a paintball place near me that might fill tanks



They like will not be equipt to fill regular co2 bottles, the threads are completely different. So the filling addapter will not fit a regular co2 bottle thread. But you could consider a paintball co2 bottle yourself.. There are addapters around for fitting regulators to paintball bottles. Paintball co2 botlles come in all kinds of sizes and prices. The regular aluminium ones aren't realy expensive. Oftenly offerd used even cheaper, because co2 is a starter set, most advanced ballers convert to high pressure and than sell the co2 equipment..


----------



## splatteredbrainz (8 Jun 2017)

Okaaay, see now we're talkin!

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## splatteredbrainz (8 Jun 2017)

My whole approach to things these days is what can I systematically duplicate indefinitely with my current available resources. I don't want to commit to something I can only get online or only get from China to make it sustainable. I want everything sourced from a 20 mile radius so when it breaks down I can fix it that day and not lose any fish. Seems logical to me idunno I'm stubborn about it

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (8 Jun 2017)

https://www.co2art.co.uk/products/paintball-cylinder-adapter-for-aquarium-co2-regulators


----------



## jellyfish6 (3 Jul 2017)

You'll need to consider the size of the tank you're running and how you're going to deliver the co2 into the tank. You don't say what size, but a paintball bottle won't last long on a 260l tank.  Bio is lower pressure so can limit your delivery methods.


----------



## splatteredbrainz (5 Jul 2017)

Thanks I just got one but a paintball tank can barely handle my big tank. Really I'm gonna have to get a 4-way adapter as all my tanks are planted and then I'll probably still keep my smallest quarantine tank on the bio-system as it's on the opposite side of the room... it never ends

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## splatteredbrainz (5 Jul 2017)

I'm running it thru the pump intake on a timer 2hrs ahead of the lights. 

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------

